# Todays Education gives Importance to What ?



## Devrath_ND (Aug 7, 2008)

Todays Education - Does it give importance to creation of

Youths as mere Money-making Machines

OR

Youths with Sound Human Values and Qualities

My view point is that of the first reason because it's all what students at end care about and would sacrifice anything for it (friends, parents, etc)


----------



## veiga2412 (Aug 7, 2008)

I think it's both.

In school they focus more on Humanity related issues & then start tending towards a more money-oriented focus.

I think the latter may be because as kids nowadays get older, they [the kids] get more focused on the money, and the educators have picked up on this and have latched onto it as way to get the Kids' attention in school.


----------



## Devrath_ND (Aug 8, 2008)

please give more views and opinions as i have to write a essay


----------



## NucleusKore (Aug 8, 2008)

When you have to pay Rs. 30,00,000+ for an M.B.B.S. seat the answer to your question is only too obvious. I dread to imagine the type of doctors that are going to come out in the next 10 to 20 years.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Aug 8, 2008)

NucleusKore said:


> When you have to pay Rs. 30,00,000+ for an M.B.B.S. seat the answer to your question is only too obvious. I dread to imagine the type of doctors that are going to come out in the next 10 to 20 years.


+1

They educate us about human values while asking lots of money for doing the same. Look at the irony.


----------



## ico (Aug 8, 2008)

Well, Indian Education has been giving importance to examinations.
You'll have to be good in those mere 3 hours if you want to prove yourself, which isn't fair. Crammers get good marks.......WTF

^^ This may be a bit offtopic.


----------



## ThinkFree (Aug 8, 2008)

gagandeep said:


> Well, Indian Education has been giving importance to examinations.
> You'll have to be good in those mere 3 hours if you want to prove yourself, which isn't fair. Crammers get good marks.......WTF



Not so. In boards as well as higher studies like engineering, internal assessment is also done and practicals are there.


----------



## ico (Aug 8, 2008)

ThinkFree said:


> Not so. In boards as well as higher studies like engineering, internal assessment is also done and practicals are there.


Well, if we just talk about the Boards, schools will give full marks in the internal assessment just like that. They may get into trouble if CBSE questions them on the criteria, CBSE rarely does.

And in Practicals, we easily come to know that what the other guy is doing....


----------



## ThinkFree (Aug 8, 2008)

^^Forum rules don't allow the threads to be hijacked,so can't reply any more. But my opinion differs.


----------



## ico (Aug 8, 2008)

Devrath_ND said:


> Todays Education - Does it give importance to creation of
> 
> Youths as mere Money-making Machines
> 
> ...


Well, its not the fault of the Education System....

Actually, today's youth has realized that if they want to do anything in this materialistic world, they need to get money and they want to do this in any way they want.

But to prevent this, we do have Counseling so that we don't go to the wrong path......


----------



## Psychosocial (Aug 8, 2008)

its actually money-TAKING  the sculs just wanna take money, nuthing else


----------



## Kenshin (Aug 9, 2008)

I feel they test the memory and not the knowledge


----------



## ico (Aug 9, 2008)

Kenshin said:


> I feel they test the memory and not the knowledge


Yeah, I completely agree......I also feel the same.


----------



## Devrath_ND (Aug 9, 2008)

a last wave of opinions and views. as on monday i have to deliver it. thank u so far


----------



## Pathik (Aug 9, 2008)

None of the two.

Th current education system gives importance to making children losers.


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (Aug 9, 2008)

+infinity to pathik.

Today's education system focuses more on absolutely nothing. Students learn age-old concepts and dont have a choice to learn what they want to, rather, they are forced to read what is taught.


----------



## sreevirus (Aug 9, 2008)

From school to college, I've met so many people, who are excellent artists, painters, orators, writers, sportsmen, etc. But they all took science or commerce to later become engineers, doctors, managers etc. Not one guy looked at arts or sports as an option. 

Is the education system alone to blame which gives no councelling on the students' skills, or is there some other factor too, like the mindset of the society, which largely thinks sports and arts can't be professional options?

And talking about sports, can we really blame these guys for not taking it seriously? Other than cricket, where do you see sportsmen with lots of money?

I know the education system sucks bad here, but then, the system is just a byproduct of the society at large. (Just my views.)


----------



## eggman (Aug 9, 2008)

Not everyone is good in every field. Some are good in One field , while others are masters in other. To bring out these qualities out of children and to work on it so that it can blossom, is what education should do.Today's education(and the perspective of society)  however forces children to go down a 'safe' path, mostly killing their good qualities. Some survive it, some equally talented however crumbles under it.


----------



## kumarmohit (Aug 9, 2008)

I voted on none!I studied quadratic equations in school. I never used them in real life! In fact my parents always complained that that I kept on reading comics and other books all the time, today they are the things I credit for my web content writing career.


----------



## NikhilVerma (Aug 10, 2008)

^
LMAO !!!

Anyways the one message that REALLY needs to be sent across to all the students doing their school/college is that they should get some practical knowledge. Real World Practical knowledge, I think it's pretty self explanatory and from my personal experience after passing out from school/college and working a good paying job all I know is that college alone won't do anything for you.

Sorry for being out of topic but for teaching us Human Values and Qualities we usually have things like parents, family and society.

And money making should be taught, we evolved from killing each other for food to the the barter system to the currency system, so if we want to stay civilized everyone should be taught how to make money efficiently or else people can always go back to stealing and murdering.


----------



## Pathik (Aug 10, 2008)

^ But there are better ways to make money than being educated and then working like mindless drones.

BTW, You know what, the only thing common between me and my 50 yr old principal is prolly that we studied the same syllabus.


----------



## skippednote (Aug 10, 2008)

Its a money game


----------



## gxsaurav (Aug 10, 2008)

I just hate the method of today's education. Education is important but today it is more like a business to make money & to teach how to make money. A degree matters even if the practical knowledge doesn't. My roommate is the worst MBA I have ever seen...another friend of mine working in Mumbai was telling me that he is jealous of me cos I enjoyed my life so far & am still enjoying while he is just following Home-Office-Home routine...yaar, aisi studies ka kya fayda....

It takes courage to go against everyone & do something which u can do, something different, something unconventional. There are so many MBA, IITins, MBBS but how many are happy with there job....


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (Aug 10, 2008)

^^ It takes courage, yes, mainly because of the uncertainty the future holds in our life, if we walk on the road less travelled, rather than join the neverending journey on the highway. And thats why most people dont do it. Even I want to do something else, I want to write, but I cant. The only thing I can write now is not what I want to write, but what I am forced to write - C, C#, ASM, you get the point. This is the third year of my Computer Science and Engineering, and this is the third year I've regretted the decisions I've taken since class nine.


----------



## krates (Aug 10, 2008)

Well the topic must be 

Indian Education Gives Importance to What ?

as my frnds in US and denmark they are studying

FLASH , 3DSMAX in school in class 7 and 8

and in those class we were thought POWERPOINT and WORD

_offtopic: Education is free for every children in US till 12th_


----------



## Dragoon (Aug 10, 2008)

Nowadays its going to nothing. education has completely become money related. Its only a matter of getting a job with good salary. This is what education is all about today.


----------



## eggman (Aug 11, 2008)

Dragoon said:


> Nowadays its going to nothing. education has completely become money related. Its only a matter of getting a job with good salary. This is what education is all about today.



true true true......it should better be called edu_*cash*_ion.....


----------



## NikhilVerma (Aug 11, 2008)

Pathik said:


> ^ But there are better ways to make money than being educated and then working like mindless drones.
> 
> BTW, You know what, the only thing common between me and my 50 yr old principal is prolly that we studied the same syllabus.



Better ... Yes ... Millions ... No ...
Sure you can do something else and earn money or whatever else you want to do, but exactly how many people in India can do that ?

And you are what you want to be ... as simple as that. If you are working like a mindless drone then it's your fault, don't blame your job. You can ALWAYS find a better job if you have the skills. If I ever find my job to be a deadend/boring/pointless I would resign the very same day and never come to the office.

People need to make a plan, how are they planning to shape their life and future.


----------



## RCuber (Aug 11, 2008)

is it the education system or the parents?  Indian education system is just fine in cities.. what about villages? Basic education is the most important thing that every child should get. Times have changed.. now a days parents decide what his child will become. a Software engineer or a Doctor or a IITan or MBA!! or what not.. Its not fair to blame the education system for parents greeds.


----------



## sreevirus (Aug 11, 2008)

NikhilVerma said:


> And you are what you want to be ... as simple as that. If you are working like a mindless drone then it's your fault, don't blame your job. You can ALWAYS find a better job if you have the skills. If I ever find my job to be a deadend/boring/pointless I would resign the very same day and never come to the office.
> 
> People need to make a plan, how are they planning to shape their life and future.


Isn't that a problem that the education system doesn't deal with at all in India? I mean, you will find a lot of people, who just took up a particular field of study, just because they had absolutely no clue what they were getting into, which in turn was because the education system didn't equip them with the right knowledge about where they could utilise their talents the best. The thing is, people are not taught to plan anything. It is just because of this reason why loads of people are opting for the IT industry to end up being frustrated later. People are not taught or counseled where they can excel. It is just rote learning and a high emphasis on marks at most levels of education. I can't think of many other reason why people do become drones.

I can give one example. There is this guy who was in my class when I was studying electrical engineering. This guy is an awesome speaker. Give him a topic and he will blow everyone away with his oratory skills. He is 2 years senior to me and he got a year drop for the third time when I passed to the fourth year. I have completed my course and he is yet to complete. I have asked him why he took electrical engineering, and he always changes the topic. Perhaps he doesn't want to speak about it. But clearly, engineering is not meant for him. He could've been an ace reporter/journalist/writer (just speculating), but he is in the wrong place. He's stuck with engineering. The reasons I could think of are these
1. Perhaps his parents and family pressurized him
2. Perhaps he followed his friends and took engineering (the everyone-else-is-doing-it syndrome)
3. Perhaps he thought he could earn more as an engineer/being an engineer is cool

If the education system included comprehensive counseling provided to students, then any student would not have made foolhardy decisions as I said in points 2 and 3 above.

We were taught Fourier and Laplace transformations in our course. I still am having a hard time figuring out why exactly the transformations are needed. I was just taught: do it because that's how you should solve it in the exam. The teachers never explained what happens when you shift a value from the time domain to the frequency domain, and not many even know what these domains are. Why? Coz they only need to know how to solve the problem to get 10/10. And that's exactly what the teachers will teach, each time laced with threats like how you won't be able to get a good job if you score low marks.


----------



## Faun (Aug 11, 2008)

Charan said:


> is it the education system or the parents?  Indian education system is just fine in cities.. what about villages? Basic education is the most important thing that every child should get. Times have changed.. now a days parents decide what his child will become. a Software engineer or a Doctor or a IITan or MBA!! or what not.. Its not fair to blame the education system for parents greeds.


Why blame only parents when entire society is responsible. Parents don't greed, its the society that coerce them and you yourself also.



sreevirus said:


> We were taught Fourier and Laplace transformations in our course. I still am having a hard time figuring out why exactly the transformations are needed. I was just taught: do it because that's how you should solve it in the exam. The teachers never explained what happens when you shift a value from the time domain to the frequency domain, and not many even know what these domains are. Why? Coz they only need to know how to solve the problem to get 10/10. And that's exactly what the teachers will teach, each time laced with threats like how you won't be able to get a good job if you score low marks.


too much of dependence on teachers can cause sandbox.

Why didn't you look yourself ? Some good reference is always there.


----------



## sreevirus (Aug 11, 2008)

T159 said:


> too much of dependence on teachers can cause sandbox.
> 
> Why didn't you look yourself ? Some good reference is always there.


What do you think I did? I'd have been screwed if I followed the teachers. I have learnt that the text book is your best friend. (It could be my own fault, but I learn well under a good teacher. I take more time to comprehend things when I'm on my own.)

But I was pointing out a problem when I said those things. Even the teachers are conditioning the students to learn like zombies, just to fetch more marks to get good jobs. Education is not about getting jobs, as a wise man once told me, it is about learning, gaining knowledge. In the current scenario, sadly, its just the opposite.

------

Seriously, I really want to know from guys who studied IT/Computer science or engineering, did the four years of learning prove really helpful in the real world? Coz some of my friends are lurking in the dark. And the ones who are working say that the companies train them totally different things.


----------



## mediator (Aug 11, 2008)

srivirus said:
			
		

> Seriously, I really want to know from guys who studied IT/Computer science or engineering, did the four years of learning prove really helpful in the real world? Coz some of my friends are lurking in the dark. And the ones who are working say that the companies train them totally different things.


Sure why not. It depends how practical you are in your approach. You can either follow what is being taught or open your eyes and see the current trend from the 1st year itself. Some people 'learn' what a teacher says and look no further beyond. They don't even confirm the answers or conform the concepts. They take teacher's words as final. Majority of people mug up the subjects for a good score and think college will yield them a good placement. Thats called hope! They don't have 'practical' skills in programming, concepts regarding OS, or practical knowledge about DBs, forget about the knowledge of  integration as in L.A.M.P then. Some instead of making their own projects from scratch, simply copy it from seniors. They know what the project does, but don't even understand any line of code. With such weak understanding, confidence is bound to take a backseat. Remember a person who is confident and practically aware can never lurk in the dark!!

You must understand and remember at all times what you are doing and thats Comp. Engg that heavily relies on logic, concepts and practicals!

Regarding companies, they train them different things becoz VB, TC etc are outdated, Concepts related to ERP are not taught in college, java is only taught at basic level with almost no practicals, only a few colleges teach only the basic shell scripts and linux-ing, php is not taught, forget about networking etc. Well, there are other reasons too. But, I hope u got the idea!

One more thing, the world perceives a computer Engg. as an expert on computer matters . But many Comp. Engineers don't even know how to install the most widely used 'Windows OS' even after doing the B.Tech!


----------



## Faun (Aug 11, 2008)

mediator said:


> Sure why not. It depends how practical you are in your approach. You can either follow what is being taught or open your eyes and see the current trend from the 1st year itself. Some people 'learn' what a teacher says and look no further beyond. They don't even confirm the answers or conform the concepts. They take teacher's words as final. Majority of people mug up the subjects for a good score and think college will yield them a good placement. Thats called hope! They don't have 'practical' skills in programming, concepts regarding OS, or practical knowledge about DBs, forget about the knowledge of  integration as in L.A.M.P then. Some instead of making their own projects from scratch, simply copy it from seniors. They know what the project does, but don't even understand any line of code. With such weak understanding, confidence is bound to take a backseat. Remember a person who is confident and practically aware can never lurk in the dark!!
> 
> You must understand and remember at all times what you are doing and thats Comp. Engg that heavily relies on logic, concepts and practicals!
> 
> ...


sums it up all.

College is powered by Turbo C and pirated softwares. No LAMP concepts just install MS visual studio and server. No teacher told how to set up JSP and oracle connection. No php, CSS, GIMPING and nmap thingy to learn. 

But yeah you need to be a canny fox to learn yourself.


----------



## NikhilVerma (Aug 11, 2008)

yeah I remember getting calls from my college folks asking "Bhai I need a project with VB and a database please give me one" .... amazing innit


----------



## gxsaurav (Aug 11, 2008)

No one is happy with there life. One of my friend who is MBA & working in HDFC bank Mumbai is making lots of money but he tells me he is not happy with his life as he isn't getting time for himself. He misses having a GF etc...(he is a man after all). We were talking today & he said he wants a life like me.....enough money but enjoyment. 

Being book smart alone or street smart alone won't help. u have to be both & learn what U want on your own.


----------



## Faun (Aug 11, 2008)

Everyones wannabe sourav *s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/71.png

Lolz...i wish I had a better delusion *s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/25.png


----------



## sreevirus (Aug 12, 2008)

@mediator, ofcourse it's true. I get the idea. But I hope even you have realized that the education system currently prevailing places no emphasis on practical knowledge at all, and put the onus of gaining it on the students, and that too, on their own, if they want to. I know you, like me, would have come across numerous graduates who don't know jack about LAMP, PHP, Perl, Python, etc, don't know how to install an OS, don't know how Linux is different from Windows, etc etc. Doesn't it bother you when some IT guy calls you up asking for help as his PC is affected by some virus, or worse still, he wants to install some software?

I'm not a coder, but I know some of these things because I was curious enough to try them out. I'm sure you might have been similar in some way. I also read a lot of these things. But the guys we're talking about only read their books. And you yourself might know why it is so. To get marks, to get good jobs, etc. For them, there is nothing beyond it. It's the same old story. Most of the schools totally discourage extracurricular activities as it will affect studies.

You said that a confident person will never lurk in the dark. Totally agree to that. The problem here is, the system doesn't let most guys recognize their talents. You can't disagree to that. 

Some just do eenie-meenie-miny-mo... ok I'll go for Electronics. Then an MBA. Cool enough. It's true. In my own class, I was one of the few guys who took my branch because I wanted to, not because I had to, or because there was no other choice, or because I didn't get computer or IT engg.

The best education system would have be that, which will help students realise their own potential, if if it was the most clueless student, ala Taare Zameen Par. What say?



@NikhilVerma, I know. When my groupmates and I decided to make our project on our own, the comments from others were: "100 marks ke liye time barbaad kyon kar rahe ho? Kyon itna jhanjhat? Get it readymade, and study in the spare time, or enjoy." (For the record, there are people who make final year projects for students, and are doing brisk business.)
The current education system does that you know. Absolute no emphasis on practice. It's all marks.

You either deviate and do things on your own, or get lost in the crowd.


----------



## mediator (Aug 12, 2008)

My college was around 3-4 km near my place and so from 2nd semester itself I used to go after learning about the status of the teacher whether has come in the college. It used to save my time and sleep. Further a class or two were sufficient enough to understand whether the teacher is skilled. I rarely attended the classes of those who made me yawn & sleep even after my 100% attention. But then there were a few teachers who spoke softly, but enthralled the students with their sound knowledge of the subject. The whole batch used to attend their classes in almost full attendence! Those were the teachers whose teachings embedded crystal clear concepts in our minds in one class alone.

One of the teachers I remember was also the HOD of Computer science department, a buzy woman (one man army as we used to call her), and seldom philosophized about careers in the classroom. One day I asked her about my career and my interests in person. In brief, she gave references about GCC, Linux, Java etc! I didn't know at that time what Gcc was. But now when I ponder back I realise that I met one fine teacher who thoroughly enlightened me. There r instances of few more.

So I think its not as if students should wait for teachers to organize seminars about careers. IMO, they should consult as many people including teachers, seniors, professionals etc to know about the career prospects and then ponder whats correct and what all can be done. Parents can tell the child only to the level they know about. U must understand that majority of parents in todays time are 'remotely' literate about IT & other Engg. fields, then forget about giving guidance to their child. I guess, the advice a doctor can give his child regarding MBBS cannot be compared to that regarding IT and Engg.

So I don't agree with your statement : "The problem here is, the system *doesn't let* most guys recognize their talents".

The system is not stopping you to realize your own interests. If a student has the guts to tell his parents about his girlfriend, then I think he can also change their opinion and educate them about the scope of the field he wishes to take. Its not as if parents shud tell you, but the opposite that you from the 1st day of the college start thinking professionally and teach your parents about your field. 

You applied for Computer Engg. and ur parents bought u a Duo Core! They do not understand how u will use it and u hope teachers will tell u. For many, internet is synonymous with porn watching, but only a few realize that its an ocean of knowledge. We argued about science in another thread and I came to know you hold interest in matters related to Universe etc. Do u think ur friends in college hold the same interests and knowledge as u do? Many, as u said, might still be lurking in the dark, whereas u have come to know that something is missing! 

Undoubtedly, the best education system is one that helps the students & I think a holistic approach is needed much more at the 'skool level' when the child needs help n looks towards teachers and parents helplessly. But neways, why is it that the only choice left at 'college level' is to 'hope for the best' from the system when u can make a few efforts from ur side too? Why do people think  that there  will be some reaction only when the system does some action? I think its wiser if u do some action and learn about the reaction from the system just as u gently hit a leaf and learn how flexible it is.

Regarding the IT guy calling up, people only take advantage of u if u tell them about your capabilities!


----------



## Kenshin (Aug 12, 2008)

Our VLSI teacher doesn't belive that 45nm transistors havebeen implemented  , he is still stuck on 65nm.


----------



## Faun (Aug 12, 2008)

^^lolz


----------



## Devrath_ND (Aug 13, 2008)

Thanks guys for all ur comments. I won the competition and most of it goes to u all. This is wat i made up at last

Education is very important to us because an educated society is greater than any riches of the world.

Education has an immense impact on human society. One can safely assume that a person is not in the proper sense till he is educated. It trains the human mind to think and take right decisions. In other words, man becomes a rational animal when he is educated. 

The importance of education too cannot be neglected by any nation. And in today’s world, the role of education becomes even more vital. It has become an absolute necessity for economic and social development of any nation. 

I would like to narrate a true story which stresses the importance of education to the children.
A bunch of 18 to 30 year old boys used to work in a seafood restaurant, 12 to 14 hours a day, and six days a week but just earning a meagre income. But there was also a 15 year old boy named flounder who used to work there everyday after his school. His parents owned a flower shop and a liquor store and were doing quite good in that. So once the other boys asked him why did he work? And did they require this small amount of money? Then he replied that they didn’t require this small amount of money nor did he like working here but his father made him do it. His father used to say him that he wanted him to know what life would be like if he didn’t get education.

Flounder’s dad knew that we learn in every moment of our lives, so he gave his son the best lesson he could by forcing him to work and make him know the value of education to his life.

Without that experience Flounder may have failed his exams but I bet he excelled at whatever he chose to do to earn a living after that!

Education is something that shouldn’t be taken lightly. In fact it becomes our livelihood in the future. And also, it’s one thing that nobody else can take from you. You can lose your material things, your youth, your heart, your trust in others, even your hairs, but you can’t lose your education.

Today we are being taught how to be a money making machine and rightly should be done so. We have evolved from killing each other for food to the barter system and now to the present currency system. So if we want to stay civilized, everyone should be taught how to make money efficiently or else people can always go back to stealing and murdering. And also money making in the sense that they don’t teach us how to print money in our homes instead they impart us the knowledge for which we are employed or can even get self employed.

And hence today’s education is keener on making us earn more money. And they aren’t to be blamed for that because if we want to do anything in today’s materialistic world, we need to have the money. And also in the midst of rising inflation, ever rising food and petrol prices, we need to earn that extra penny.

It is not that “money buys happiness” but rather that “happiness buys money”. More precisely, the very virtues and habits that lead to happiness i.e.: goal-focused, rational discipline, creative thought, and optimism - are the same ones that lead to success in any realm of our life, including the financial realm.

And not many look at sports and arts as an option either and nor we can blame them for it because tell me, other than cricket, where do you see sportsmen with lots of money?

And about teaching us Human Values and Qualities don’t we have our parents, family and society who are much more responsible for its degradation. What’s the use of sacrificing a period in the school for teaching the students moral education while at their homes no one care about it themselves?

Let’s be more practical and give it a second thought.

Thank You.


----------



## Pathik (Aug 13, 2008)

^ Good.


----------



## NucleusKore (Aug 13, 2008)

Good job


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Aug 13, 2008)

Neat.


----------



## hsr (Aug 13, 2008)

excellent


----------



## NikhilVerma (Aug 13, 2008)

wow ! nice way to sum it up buddy


----------



## The Conqueror (Aug 25, 2008)

I HATE Students who just cram and get 95+% 
If you ask them any practical question related to their exams,they won't be able to Answer.They dont even know the word meanings ! They just CRAM CRAM CRAM 
Anyways,I am Proud to say that I Got 96% in Last Year Examination and I never CRAM 
I think the Education should give MORE Importance to Practicals rather than Theory.

And The essay is excellent mate . Superb


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Sep 7, 2008)

ya congrats budyy......

@conqueror

u r right......i now many ppl who jus study for marks........n forget it for the next sem....finally for placement 60% is enough...i donno why some students waste time mugging up.....atleast they should score by understanding which would improve ur logic n aptitue

--
i know the quality of so called outgoin "Engineers" 2day...let me atleast tell abt my coll..donno abt others

I have seen Comp Sci. Final Years not even know to install Xp,a bit of Linux

I installed atleast 5 times in my freinds home-XP os-who grads Comp. Scie

I know a person who has a dual degree of IT & Electrcal.....n doesn;t know what is bittorrent?...

I have seen ppl who Don;t even know how to press Ctrl+F9.........intead they type 'C'+'T'+'R'+'L'+'F'+'9' (at my Programming Lab in 1st sem)

I am not exaggerating myself that i only know to install Xp....or i am the only good engineer.........i am an electrical eng grad...but a comp phreak

So what i say is that ....many ppl r talented n good at something......but land at wrong places.......becoz of the pressure from society........


----------



## Ecko (Sep 7, 2008)

@ The Conqueror
Ya rightly said I've seen people cram & pass the xams who dont even know what the hell they've crammed


----------



## ico (Sep 7, 2008)

^^ Most girls are like that in The Conqueror's class... 

@Devrath: Congrats...


----------

